# U.s. Navy Stopwatch



## OLD208X3A (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a Longines military stopwatch that I came across after my father died. He had told me that the watch was used to time Naval gunnery, but I haven't been able to find anything more about it. On the back it has "U.S. NAVY BU. NAV No. 132-1935" inscribed. I guess that the "1935" is the year of manufacture (?). The watch functions perfectly and the only thing that may be wrong with it is that the stem is gold while the rest of the watch is all stainless steel. I went to the Longines web site and sent a message to their historical branch, but I never heard back from them. Can anyone tell me anything about this stopwatch? Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to The Watch Forum. :rltb:

I suggest you try to post some pictures of the stop-watch - see HERE for help on how to do this.

Regards, Stuart


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep pics would be good.....but welcome anyway.

Regards Keith


----------



## OLD208X3A (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. This is a very informative site you all have here. Here is a link to the picture. It's not great, but I can probably get a better one if I use a real camera and not my phone next time. Thanks again.

By the way, the little bag behind it, I believe, is original. It has some markings in a diamond pattern that are getting pretty faint.

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc82/wgarri/watch.jpg


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I can't help with the watch, but welcome to the forum. 

(this will stop everyone having to click through)










Rich


----------

